# What grips fit?



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

I've decided to resurrect my Springfield-Armory Ultra Compact v10:

It's been a while since I've dealt with 1911s.. i think v10 is considered a 1911 ...

When shopping for grips: Do I look for officer size grips and will they fit a V10?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Grips for the Officer's ACP and the V10 should interchange. Same basic frame size.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

I totally agree with mr. Barham regarding the choice of grips for your frame. Install a set of pachmyar rubber officer model combat grips & get ready to rock & roll in comfort and control. Keep them in the 10-ring !!!!!!!!!


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Another place to check out would be "Pierce Grip's" site. They make combat finger grooved rubber grips that are really thin on the sides so you can keep your existing or after market fancy grips but get the rubber finger grooved grips too. I had a set underneath my hogue aluminum aftermarket grips. They really dont add much bulk at all especially if you put them on underneath some slim grips. They MAY maie them for compaxt too...not sure, i was shopping for full size framed grips. 

But theyre reaally cool and i think they were like 20 bucks plus shipping.

I had a Taurus PT1911 andd they lined up just fine with the factory holes. But i would imagine you could make your own holes if need-be since nobody ever sees that part of the grips.


----------

